
Show HN: WhatsBook, archive your whatsApp chats in print using python and LaTeX - theveloped
http://www.thevelop.nl/blog/2017-04-13/WhatsBook/
======
theveloped
Author here:

Would love to hear the HN thoughts on the project and I'll check in now and
then to answer any questions!

code:
[https://github.com/theveloped/WhatsBook](https://github.com/theveloped/WhatsBook)

------
trqx
The result is neat. Unfortunately since whatsapp refuses to provide an API, it
is very cumbersome to export each chat sessions manually. Have you found a
workaround for this?

~~~
theveloped
Most definetely! As written in the post there is a "new" (don't know how new)
feature that let's you export a single chat conversation. Within the chat you
can select export chat under options.

------
fiatjaf
Will this .tex file contain all the images? What happens if an image is
missing? What about audio and video?

~~~
theveloped
For now only still images are supported.

These will be checked for availability and if so a reference to them is added
in the .tex file. On building the PDF using LaTeX the referenced images will
be included.

------
snowpanda
Would love to have this for Telegram secret chats.

~~~
theveloped
Haha guess you found the end to end-to-end encryption ;)

